# Will 'Melo Be Like Alex English or Adrian Dantley?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There are a lot of factors that go into a sports team making the playoffs: talent, coaching, character, leadership, gamesmanship, injuries, bench depth and so on. That being said, basketball - because its played five on five both ways - is one of the rare sports where having one great player can virtually guarantee you a playoff spot, especially when 53% of the teams in the league get a postseason slot.
> 
> For example, in his ten full seasons in Denver beginning with the 1980-81 campaign, Alex English's Nuggets teams missed the playoffs just once. Similarly, Clyde Drexler's Portland and Houston teams never missed a postseason, Dominique Wilkins' Atlanta Hawks made the playoffs eight times in 10 seasons (excluding a third postseason miss in 1992 when Nique only played half the season before succumbing to an Achilles tendon injury) and Charles Barkley participated in the playoffs in 13 of his 15 relatively healthy NBA seasons.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverstiffs.com/2008/09/will-he-be-like-alex-english-or-adrian.html


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Hopefully he can finish out his career in Denver, unlike most of the other players on that list. Although I don't have a good feeling about that happening.*


----------

